# dont do what this idiot did!



## mau (Sep 6, 2005)

brought my 02 grizzly home to adjust the valves, couldnt find my manual so i looked online for the specs, couldnt find them so i went to the dealer and the mechanic copied them for me.i got home started to adjust them when i remembered on the net some guys said to make sure the piston is at TDC. i didnt have a straw so i used 1/8 in dowel rod.turning the motor watching the rod then snap,3 in piece snapped off in the bore.couldnt get it out.now i needed my manual 80 bucks and a month wait or a 3 1/2 hr drive up north to get mine.i needed my chain saw so up north,i looked right where i knew it was and it was gone, got home put my saw away and right next to my atv there was my manual.removed the head get the dowel out replace gaskets ,clean carbon reassemble, rotate motor valves dont move. remove head cover timing chain slipped off crank gear.finally got it back together and starts and runs like new but i learned from my mistake.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds like you're as lucky as I am. Glad you got it back running!


----------



## mau (Sep 6, 2005)

yeah murphys got nothing on me.i forgot to add that when i ordered the crank cover gasket i opened it up and left it on the kitchen counter, my wife thought it was part of the packing from her new lamp and threw it out.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

mau said:


> yeah murphys got nothing on me.i forgot to add that when i ordered the crank cover gasket i opened it up and left it on the kitchen counter, *my wife thought it was part of the packing from her new lamp and threw it out*.


Oh my God! I've finally found someone who's luck is worse than mine.:lol::lol:


----------

